# student dependent visa 572



## n.sharma

Hii
Can anyone tell me how much processing time for student dependent visa 572.I had applied for this visa 3 months before.yet no news have come from vfs Delhi.
I have applied for Australia.why are taking so much time for finalise the visa.

Thank you
Neha


----------



## simrataussie86

hi neha,i m simrat frm delhi.my wife also appled student dependent visa 572..& completed 3 months and medical done on 16 may..what abt u?plzz add me on wattsup..8585999923...plzzz let me know whn u got ur visa thnks

they said they r busy in student visa...
u got ur visa now?


----------

